# hindernisse (obstacles) selbst bauen.



## Ransom Andy (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Leute.

Ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich mir im Garten ein paar kleine Hindernisse aufbauen will, um so n`paar tricks und basics zu lernen. dabei geht es mir nicht um sprünge und gaps oder dergleichen. vielmehr um z.b. stufen hoch/runter, logs z.b. quasi inspiriert durch die dinger, die user 525rainer so veranstaltet. bloss für den anfang.

was sollte man haben, was ist leicht zu verwirklichen.

und bitte keine "los, raus in den wald"-tipps. wegen extrem-landwirtschaftlich geprägter umgebung ist hier nicht viel. ausser ich fahr mal n bisschen weiter. was aber dann wieder ein zeitproblem ist.

danke im voraus, andy


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Dezember 2010)

Paletten bieten sich da an. Die brauch man nocht nicht mal wirklich zusammen schrauben. 2 oder mehr Formschlüssig übereinander legen und los gehts. Ist auch beliebig erweiterbar.
Es gibt immer irgendwelche Dinger die nach dem Transport in die grosse Tonne wandern.

Frag mal bei BauFirmen nach, für die musst aber vieleicht ein oder 2 Sechserträger da lassen und wenn sie dir sogar noch gebracht werden ist ein 3er fällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Dezember 2010)

achja. auf der arbeit haben wir mehr als genug verschieden grosse einwegpaletten. mal sehen was ich da abgreifen kann....


----------



## boulderro (9. Dezember 2010)

Als oberste Palette nehm ich eine ohne Zwischenräume. Mit2.1er Reifen hab ich da mal nen Abgang gemacht weil mein Vorderrad sich verklemmt hat.


----------



## bernd e (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehm ab und an auch einen Holzbalken 10x15 cm und mach dann die Länge nach drüber fahren mit vorher VR / HR lupfen, seitlich VR / HR darüber oder darauf versetzen usw. Und klar, Paletten.


----------



## LeonF (10. Dezember 2010)

Anderer Vorschlag: Schau dich doch mal bei dir in der (Innen-)Stadt um... da findest du echt viel und die suche danach schult den blick für solche hindernisse...
da kann man prima üben (und sich oft genug vor versammelter mannschaft in der eisdiele hinpacken  ) macht mir aber eig schon spaß und es braucht keine arbeit und paletten...  
und was da alles cooles dabei rauskommen kann , sieht man ja an danny macaskill...


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Dezember 2010)

dem danny hab ich das alles erst beigebracht  (auf atari 2600)


----------



## Nordlicht95 (7. Januar 2011)

das mitm durch die stadt fahren is echt n gutes training....und es macht ordentlich spass wenn man die richtigen leute dabei hat....


----------



## Eifelscout (8. Januar 2011)

Radlader- oder Treckerreifen sind auch eine gute Lösung


----------



## Nordlicht95 (8. Januar 2011)

nimm doch gleich die reifen von den erzminen-kippern....


----------



## Philipp96 (23. Januar 2011)

ich finde dass mit der stadt gut, aber in manchen städten oder stadtteilen is es echt mager an hindernissen. ich wohne z.b. in einer art industriegebiet(wo eig. viel sein könnte). da geht garnichts.allews ist abgesperrt. könnnte sein dass du nichts findest. das problem habich auch  öfters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_95 (12. Februar 2011)

Frag beim Bauhof nach Eisenbahnschwellen.
2-3 stapeln, fixieren und von einer Seite Erde dran kippen.
So hast du eine mitlere Stufe und einen kleinen Kicker in einem.

Viel Glück!!


----------

